# Sight chart users chime in



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I've always used a sight tape because I'm 95% a 3D guy, that's my game. 

Since switching to an Axcel this year from a CBE, I find myself using the fixed scale and clicks to sight in, then I'll get a tape from those marks. 

I'm somewhat interested in using a sight chart in conjunction with a sight tape. Kind of an extra step to cross check myself. 

My question is this, what do you do if you make a small change or find you need to add a .5 yard (or 1 yard, whatever) at 40yds for whatever reason? How do you adjust the sight chart accordingly? I'm sure there's some math there but I'm just not familiar 100% with the sight chart game. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? I only know of the Richard C. Brown Xsight program that prints a chart or a sight tape. The chart/tape is only good for 15 yards and every yard out to and including 54 yards, which well suffices for me. My ASA max is 40 yards. You shoot in 3 distances. 15, 25 and 35 is what I use. That I use a sight chart I don't have to cover up my scale. The chart prints out and can be cut folded to about the size of a credit card. I print two (just in case) and plastic coat.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Coug09 said:


> I've always used a sight tape because I'm 95% a 3D guy, that's my game.
> 
> Since switching to an Axcel this year from a CBE, I find myself using the fixed scale and clicks to sight in, then I'll get a tape from those marks.
> 
> ...


There are a couple things you can do:

Put a mark on that particular "box" and write +0.5 or something similar. It is probably about 4-6 clicks for a 1/2 yard for your speed. 
Print out several charts based on initial bow speed and increment the speed by .1fps or 1fps, and use the one that matches your POI. 
OT2 makes incremental charts very well but it won't allow you to change just one specific yardage.
Make notes in your phone on mark chart settings for the day and refer back to them often.


Axcel mark chart for 299fps GT22's @ 55lbs


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

It's easy on my phone. Here's a marks chart I ran for field last year with an edit the last day. 

Edited the 40 mark and everything else just filled itself in.









The "old way " was to know you were off "8 clicks" at x yardage and do a little math in your head to adjust. It wasn't too bad that way either...just had to keep your head in it at all times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I need to download that archers mark app for shre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

With OT2Go->Marks it's pretty easy.

You get your velocity from 2 or 3 shot in marks and make a table. If your marks change, you can adjust the table from an "Anchor Mark" that you shoot in..and the whole table adjusts around that mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The really cool feature for OT2Go->Marks is the "thru-the-camera-view" angle finder. 

After you "shoot" the angle, you "Apply" it and it automatically calculates the "Cut" setting for the shot.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

^for all you droid dudes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Now I shoot a little different, in a little pocket notebook i have my basic marks using the axcel scale and will use the practice range on the day to adjust for conditions, whether it's light, temp or humidity i just rewrite on a new page and use that for the comp, the issue i have with axcel is that the quick release for moving the housing leaves the clicks off whole numbers so at 35 the scale will read 35.8 or whatever it engages at, in this case its a matter of feel, knowing how clicks affect poi as differebt distances


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

nswarcher said:


> ... the issue i have with axcel is that the quick release for moving the housing leaves the clicks off whole numbers so at 35 the scale will read 35.8 or whatever it engages at...


I don't understand where you're coming from here.

If you had your sight set at something like 57.45 and you need to go up to 39.75, you could depress the quick release and run it up to below the "39" mark (it'll fall below the 39 because you had it at 9 clicks below for a 39.34 setting) and give it six more clicks down.

FWIW, I usually try to give mine a full turn when moving the quick slide to give the teeth plenty of time to engage the screw and take up any slack in the system.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nswarcher said:


> Now I shoot a little different, in a little pocket notebook i have my basic marks using the axcel scale and will use the practice range on the day to adjust for conditions, whether it's light, temp or humidity i just rewrite on a new page and use that for the comp, the issue i have with axcel is that the quick release for moving the housing leaves the clicks off whole numbers so at 35 the scale will read 35.8 or whatever it engages at, in this case its a matter of feel, knowing how clicks affect poi as differebt distances


All you have to do is turn the dial. It engages and then you go to the needed mark. There is no need for "feel". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> With OT2Go->Marks it's pretty easy.
> 
> You get your velocity from 2 or 3 shot in marks and make a table. If your marks change, you can adjust the table from an "Anchor Mark" that you shoot in..and the whole table adjusts around that mark.


For those that might use this app, it's a dollar for the app and 7.50 for a one year subscription.

I put on my work Samsung 6 and it took a little bit to figure out how to use it and another hour to duplicate my windows based calibration.

It would be real helpful to have some sort of help or hover "hints" to dial in a sight and arrow.

Once I tuned the sight radius to match my mark chart velocity, it is accurate to within a click at every distance.

The angle finder is money with the cuts calculated after applying the angle.

The only thing is our foursome on Saturday and threesome on Sunday were pretty speedy so I relied on my printed chart and used the angle finder only a few times.

I've got another field round next month so I'll give it another go. All in all, it's a neat little app.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Rick! said:


> For those that might use this app


If he'd get off his butt and get it for iOS I'd be a lot happier. 

I aint changing phones to get one app.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> If he'd get off his butt and get it for iOS I'd be a lot happier.
> 
> I aint changing phones to get one app.


LOL..sorry. I got "Appled" in the app review process. Will be re-submitting shortly. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> LOL..sorry. I got "Appled" in the app review process. Will be re-submitting shortly. Sorry for the delay.


I know... thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Does archers mark allow you print out tapes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ss315 said:


> Does archers mark allow you print out tapes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can email them and print. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

